# Subestación tipo encapsulada



## TSUIMA

Hola, 

dentro de la traducción que estoy haciendo hablan de que "se instlará una subestación tipo encapsulada en SF6".  Por favor, tiene alguien una idea de lo que puede significar eso? como lo traduzco? (encapsulada??)

Saludos,


----------



## abeltio

¿Sigues con las cosas eléctricas?

Eso que tienes es una pobre traducción del inglés al castellano que va de vuelta al inglés... "reinventando la rueda" que le dicen.

Aparentemente eso dice... A SF6 charged type substation

Pero... sin más contexto es difícil confirmar, ha pasado muchas veces que lo que se "cree" que es una expresión se corta y pega en el posting dejando afuera palabras clave... justamente porque no se conoce la expresión.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=148210


----------



## TSUIMA

Claro que sigo, y como no si son 74 págs. y llevo apenas la mitad (justo 37). Es la construcción de esta estación eléctrica y claro... trata de construcción, electricidad, etc.
Yo, al igual que tú pensé que se trataba de una "round translation"

Va:   Esta subestación S/E Ayacucho 115/34, 5/13,8 kV será una estación tipo encapsulada en SF6 (Gas Insulated Station) con 3 niveles de tensión; en 115 kV se instalará una estación tipo encapsulada en SF6....etc.etc.

Que piensas de ésto, será que tradujeron "insulated" como encapslada? No entiendo.

Please Help.


----------



## abeltio

En inglés sí se usa "SF6 insulated".

... will be a "SF6 insulated" type station

Si, tradujeron insulated como encapsulada.


----------



## jalibusa

Tal vez "encapsulada" sea del caso; el SF6 es hexafluoruro de azufre, un gas que se emplea como aislante en las estaciones de alto voltaje como la tuya, y literalmente el gas está "encapsulado" dentro de grandes contenedores que albergan los interruptores y demás.


----------



## TSUIMA

Gracias a ambos por su generosidad al explicarme, claro, en español es válido el término de "encapsulada" el cual no sería necesario utilizar en inglés porque ya está dicho en el "SF6 type". Que bueno que terminó mi sufrimiento encapsulado, pero seguro que encontraré uno nuevo más adelante en este mismo trabajo y tendré que acudir nuevamente a ustedes foristas. I'll keep you posted.
Agradecida de nuevo.
Que descansen!


----------



## suso26

> Pero... sin más contexto es difícil confirmar, ha pasado muchas veces que lo que se "cree" que es una expresión se corta y pega en el posting dejando afuera palabras clave... justamente porque no se conoce la expresión.



No entendi..


----------



## psicutrinius

Estoy de acuerdo con Abeltio.

En España por lo menos, un transformador encapsulado es un transformador que una vez montado se mete en un molde lleno de resina (usualmente epoxi), y se"encapsula" totalmente en esta.

Esto se traduce al inglés como "encapsulated".

Ahora bien, esto se aplica generalmente a transformadores de baja tensión. Si están *aislados *con SF6 (es decir, en atmósfera de SF6), no me parece (el experto acá es abeltio), que puedan estar, además, encapsulados según la definición anterior. Además, si hay SF6, desde luego que la tensión *NO* es baja.

Por tanto, supongo que la palabra *debería ser* "insulated" (es decir, aislado).


----------



## TSUIMA

Hola Psicutrinius
Que lástima que no estuve en línea a tiempo para ver tu opinión de esta discusión, y responderte rápidamente.  He sentido mucho apoyo de todos, pero tengo aún la duda si debo traducir solamente como "SF6 insulated Substation" o aún debo utilizar el término "encapsulated" (que de paso no aparece EN NINGUN LIBRO DE CONSULTA)
 Copio el trozo original completo para mayor claridad:

Esta subestación S/E Ayacucho 115/34,5/13,8 kV será una estación tipo encapsulada en SF6 (Gas Insulated Station) con 3 niveles de tensión; en 115 kV se instalará una subestación tipo encapsulada en SF6 ubicada en una edificación independiente de los niveles 34,5 kV y 13,8 Kv. Para las dos últimas tensiones mencionadas se utilizará la tecnología de punta de tableros aislados en SF6.  Se regirá para su configuración bajo la normativa Nodal III básicamente de la siguiente forma:
 
*Subestación encapsulada en 115 kV: Esquema de barra simple seccionada*
Dos salidas de línea a 115 kV
Dos tramos de transformador  115/34,5 kV 30/36 MVA
Dos tramos de transformador 115/13,8 kV 30/36 MVA
Y sigue la lista.... 
 
La verdad es que esta traducción me está costando un mundo,  pero estoy empeñadísima en quedar bien, y seguramente con la ayuda de ustedes lo lograré. Ojalá pudieramos unificar criterios  para solucionar este pedacito del encapsulado(hay muchos más pedacitos como este en el texto original) agradezco que ya *Abeltio*-de quien igualmente opino es un EXPERTO me "sacó la pata del barro" (como decimos acá en Venezuela) hace 2 días con un Pórtico
 
saludos,


----------



## psicutrinius

Probablemente habría que ver más (bastante más) contexto para llegar a conclusiones definitivas, pero para evitar la "parálisis por análisis", me parece que, con los datos disponibles, se puede llegar a ciertas conclusiones:

1 ) Transformadores *encapsulados* (que se puede traducir como "*encapsulated*" y también como "*cast resin transformers*") se pueden ver AQUÍ (fabricante "British", por lo que se debe admitir que si les llama "encapsulated", sabe lo que hace) y AQUÍ.

Se trata de transformadores pequeños, y que, una vez fabricados, se moldea un revestimiento de resina plástica a su alrededor, lo que les confiere un óptimo aislamiento.

2) Los transformadores en atmósfera de SF6 están sumergidos en atmósfera de dicho gas (SF6, hexafluoruro de azufre). Naturalmente, deben estar herméticamente precintados para conservar dicho gas, pero esto yo lo traduciría como "sealed", no como "encapsulated".

Es evidente que se trata de estos últimos, porque está muy clara la presencia de SF6 y, por otra parte, estamos hablando de transformadores en alta tensión (115 kV), que (que yo sepa), no es práctico encapsular en resina.

Dicho de otra manera: Aislados deben estar todos, naturalmente. Los pequeños pueden estarlo por encapsularles en resina plástica, cosa que en bastante menos factible en los grandes (por razones, en primer lugar, constructivas: Los devanados de un transformador de 115 / 13,8 kV, a 30 / 36 MVA son demasiado grandes para construir el molde adecuado para encapsularlos), pero además, a esas tensiones es preferible utilizar un dieléctrico de excepcional rigidez dieléctrica, y este es el caso del SF6.

Como el SF6 es un gas, evidentemente que hay que sellar su entorno. Pero repito que (usando las palabras mismas que citas del original), si tiene que ser una "SF6 insulated substation", el SF6 tiene que estar "tightly sealed". Queda claro (creo) que el "encapsulated", aquí, no es la palabra correcta (aunque lo que significa es que el SF6 está "metido en una cápsula", y por tanto sellado).

Puesto que se trata de una audiencia profesional (y por tanto todo el mundo sabe que el SF6 es un gas, que en consecuencia hay que sellar herméticamente), en mi opinión "SF6 insulated substation" basta y sobra.


----------



## TSUIMA

Gracias Psicutrinius, esta explicación es realmente magistral.  Me quedó clarísimo.  Y sí, en alguna parte dentro del texo (que es larguísimo) ya hablan de un dieléctrico y su respectiva rigidez -por cierto, lo traduje como rigidity, favor corregirme de no ser así. Así que definitivamente, tomando en cuenta que ambos Abeltio y tu coinciden con lo de "SF6 insulated substation" pues será así como quedará finalmente.

Realmente disfruté muchísimo de esta lección detallada, igual que disfruté la lección referente a "pórticos" recibida de Abeltio.  Un placer.

Ya volveré con otro "acertijo".

Saludos,


----------



## psicutrinius

"rigidez dieléctrica" = "*dielectric strength*"


----------



## TSUIMA

*Psicutrinius dice:*
"rigidez dieléctrica" = "*dielectric strength*" 
Thank U, saludos


----------



## psicutrinius

Un poco de "nitpicking":

Yo pondría SF6-insulated substation" (con el "hyphen").

Ya te digo que es nitpicking y que un profesional entenderá, casi diría que irremediablemente, que el SF6 es el aislante, no la subestación, pero -ya que tenemos la ocasión- ¿por qué no aprovechar y hacer un poco de "foolproofing"?


----------



## TSUIMA

No es mala idea, así que la tomo y me quito el tema del encapsulado, porque  Ufff, todavía me falta un mundo, y cada vez se encuentran cosas más extrañas, ya las verás por ahí.

Thank U again.


----------



## NERIO

Tsuima me parece muy interesante el manual que traduces, yo tambien trabajo en ese proyecto, cual es el nombre del manual, por casualidad es en guiria?


----------



## NERIO

Tsuima me parece bastante aceptable tu traducciÓn de gis como gas insulated station, aunque tambien se maneja la de gas insulated switchgear, pues esta unidad es practicamente un switchgear


----------



## miguelsaez

Hola como estan estoy construyendo una subestacion encapsulada en puerto la cruz Venezuela, pero tengo problemas con la ingenieria de la obra sera que me pueden enviar a mi correo algunos planos en autocad para tomarlos como referencia para construir la base de la GIS, porfavor se los agradeceria


----------

